# Cycle Pro Custom Cruiser



## 66TigerCat (Oct 16, 2016)

Picked this up yesterday at a yard sale in my neighborhood. I believe it's an '82. Lots of patina. Nice gold ano Sugino snowflake chainring and seat post clamp. Wheels are steel and weigh a ton so I may build an alloy set. Needs new bars (bent) and seat post (also bent !). Missing the head badge, anybody have one ? Should be a fun project.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 16, 2016)

Here's a pic of the head badge I need.


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 23, 2016)

Stem looks ACS. Any markings?
Suntour seat clampor knockoff?

Can't see the pedals. Unions?

Also. Are the handlebars stamped anywhere? i would hang on to them.

Cool find.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks nycet3.

The only markings on the stem are "NC" and "Taiwan". 

Seat clamp is unmarked, not SunTour unfortunately.

Pedals are Union.

Handlebars aren't stamped anywhere. I would love to use them but they're bent bad enough to peel the chrome. Bummer. 

Should I keep the bars/pedals/OG wheels even though they're pretty trashed ? The wheels are usable but everything is steel. Super heavy. Guess I could use an alternate wheelset.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 24, 2016)

Cycle Pro's were a pretty low-end bike. I wouldn't worry about keeping it original. Make it a cool rider and have fun with it.


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 27, 2016)

I agree with bairdco. 
It's not a high-end old school competition bmx bike. I'd ditch the stuff in question. But if the wheels are serviceable, you could just ride them. Or get a wheel with a Nexus 3 or 5 speed. Be a cool laid back cruiser.


----------



## nycet3 (Oct 27, 2016)

...on second thought, I'd clean, true and lube it. Swap out the bars and kerp it as is.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys. Going to replace the bars, tires and chain and ride it. I paid $10. for it so I think I'm ahead of the game already


----------



## dihummer (Dec 21, 2016)

I just spotted one of these in my neighbourhood.  I went and looked it over.  Thought it was mountain bike, but it ain't.

The frame was made by Giant of Taiwan.  There is a data code on the drive side dropout.  The serial number is on the non-driveside dropout.

  The date code format is Gmmyy.  You can figure out when the frame was made.


----------

